# shark bite mastery



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I go to a dump today to estimate this double for a rehab
and I get to look at all this beautiful workmanship .....

plenty of no hubs in the ceiling and plenty of shark bite ball valves everywhere.....


I told them its all got to be ripped out and just start over at the meter... but they will have to get some dummies in there to do all the demo
first.......


When you cant afford a plumber, you can always buy sharkbites....






https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XvJ8lR8OC3c0tKa2JmUk1EdTg

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XvJ8lR8OC3T240TGUyZUk4Rlk


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_XvJ8lR8OC3Y2ItSXN6MVZESzg


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ummmm Okay...

Why don't you just upload them to PZ?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Ummmm Okay...
> 
> Why don't you just upload them to PZ?



I thought that I did upload them..... 

this is simply a pain in the ass to figure out 


did this work>>??

https://drive.google.com/open?id=19dEIu2aZ49_6uR04rjsU18VwgyW87BnkNg


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1e6kR6CeQBPVsI85ltiAWuQlnrgYh3mF83w


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I thought that I did upload them.....
> 
> this is simply a pain in the ass to figure out
> 
> ...


You uploaded them to Google Drive, not Plumbing Zone...
Click the paperclip on the posting block and attach them to the post like you used to do...

No, It's not working...

It's a pain in the ass to read your picture posts without pictures too...LOL


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XvJ8lR8OC3T240TGUyZUk4Rlk/view?usp=sharing


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XvJ8lR8OC3c0tKa2JmUk1EdTg/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_XvJ8lR8OC3Y2ItSXN6MVZESzg/view?usp=sharing


If that dont work I give up


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

All I see is links


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Links


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

*This Thread Is Worthless Without Pics!*

*Learn to Upload to PZ!*


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Master Mark said:


> If that dont work I give up


Don't give up, here are your pictures......sometimes screen shot work better


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Ahhh Yea... Looks like Tectite Fittings...

Fergie sells those knockoffs...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks like a very expensive mess - in a dump - as you correctly described it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Cajunhiker said:


> Looks like a very expensive mess - in a dump - as you correctly described it.



sorry I could not get this loaded up correctly... This fellow has bought a double barn down in town near a college and is hoping to have it done by next august so his kid can live there and go to college....
I dont think he knows what he is getting himself into.... there is more work in the place than he knows.....


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love sharkbites and fernco's. It takes the cheap customers off my radar screen.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> All I see is links















I can see the pictures just fine.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mark, that was the right call. Tear it all out and start over.

With anything less than a complete re-pipe, you won't be able to warranty anything.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Mark, that was the right call. Tear it all out and start over.
> 
> With anything less than a complete re-pipe, you won't be able to warranty anything.




I honestly dont even want to do the job because its gonna be on the cheap and I will get tied up for weeks on end.... I am trying to find a grunt I once knew that would love to spend the winter doing the demo on this place....

he would be prefect for doing this kind of work... and getting it prepped for some plumber to come in and do the install...


Its nothing I am looking forward to.:no:


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

When I worked at a wholesaler there was an old plumber who USED to be known for good work. Then he discovered sharkbites. He would use them from the water entrance right through.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Could have bought a set of pex tools for cheaper than all those fittings.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That's the definition of a ****ing mess


----------

